# rainbow twins!



## jessesgirl10

I lost my son in march and we ended up pregnant again so soon! Looks like we are having rainbow twins!! Eeeeck :) anybody else babies are rainbows?


----------



## amjon

We have rainbow twin boys.


----------



## Meezerowner

Congrats on your twins :flower:

Mine are rainbow twins too (one cycle after MC).... always the best news ever after a loss!


----------



## jessesgirl10

Aww congrats! Mine were 3 cycles after.how are you all feeling?


----------



## jessesgirl10

Ah I just realized you had your babies! How is it going


----------



## amjon

jessesgirl10 said:


> Ah I just realized you had your babies! How is it going

It's good. I feel much better now that they're here. :) My MFM was surprised at how well our boys did with all of my risk factors.


----------



## Meezerowner

Have to echo Amjon... it's so much better once they are here lol.... PAL is so worrying! 

But hopefully you will have a fairly easy time of it ... did they say what sort of twins you have got DCDA etc? The thing I liked about twin pregnancy was all the attention.... you get loads of bonus scans and chances to see your bubs! :happydance:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Mine are rainbow twins. I lost one baby and The Lord blessed me with 2. :cloud9:


----------



## Deethehippy

We got ours after two miscarriages and TTC for a few years (was about to give up almost) A true gift and miracle!


----------



## 3xscharmer

8 early miscarriages and lost our son at 17 weeks...we got rainbow triplets! Congrats, truly is hard being PAL.


----------



## Kylie2103

Congrats ive had 5 miscarriages last one was 28th may I never had a cycle following that and I found out yesterday TRIPLETS so happy its unbelievable my work is going to be definatley cut out xxx


----------

